# euro switch question



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

is there a new euro switch for the 2012/2013 beetles and newer cars or do the same ones from the mk4 and mk5 work? looking to get one to match the trim of the car but was not sure if the plugs and pin set was the same. 

thanks


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

MK4 switch works, MK5 not


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

so you don't think this will work seeing as it says mk5-6

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AF0Q52W/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1370183375&sr=8-2&pi=SL75


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

PooLeArMor said:


> MK4 switch works, MK5 not


Why would a MK4 switch work on a MK6 type of car? That doesn't quite make sense.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Hackintosh said:


> so you don't think this will work seeing as it says mk5-6
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AF0Q52W/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1370183375&sr=8-2&pi=SL75


I would imagine that it would work but I don't know for sure. Either way you will need a trigger wire in order to enable the Parking light function on the Euro Switch. Here are the instructions on
how to do this:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...dlight-Switch-to-run-parking-lights-(MkVI-GTi)


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

Caution!
For the Beetle 2012, this is the great connector, not the small.

OK









Not OK


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

So they used the OLDER type switch on the 2012+ Beetle's?  Why in the world would they do that ? 

So the Euro Switch off my 2000 Beetle would work on my 2012?


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

thats what it sounds like i have one i took out of my MK4 jetta before i traded it in so i might run out side and try it...be back soon


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

well guys looks like i have some bad news. the mk4 euro switch i have did not turn off all the lights then allow me to just run parking lights and then the head lights. here is a quick video i took of what happened.

[video]http://s772.photobucket.com/user/Jason-Rucker/media/IMG_1676.mp4.html[/video]

it seems that when the switch is off the DRL is on and bright 
when the switch is turned to just have the park lights on the DRL is on but dim 
and then all the way on the head lights are on and the DRL is bright 

i would hate to buy a new switch just to find out it wont work like you want it to


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Hackintosh said:


> well guys looks like i have some bad news. the mk4 euro switch i have did not turn off all the lights then allow me to just run parking lights and then the head lights. here is a quick video i took of what happened.
> 
> [video]http://s772.photobucket.com/user/Jason-Rucker/media/IMG_1676.mp4.html[/video]
> 
> ...


Most sellers of Euro switches do mention you may need VCDS to get it 100% how you want...


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

Hackintosh said:


> well guys looks like i have some bad news. the mk4 euro switch i have did not turn off all the lights then allow me to just run parking lights and then the head lights. here is a quick video i took of what happened.
> 
> [video]http://s772.photobucket.com/user/Jason-Rucker/media/IMG_1676.mp4.html[/video]
> 
> ...



that's how the way it is, there is no way you can change it even with VCDs


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

IndyTTom said:


> So they used the OLDER type switch on the 2012+ Beetle's?  Why in the world would they do that ?
> 
> So the Euro Switch off my 2000 Beetle would work on my 2012?




I hate to say it but our Beetles are Made In Mexico that why we got all the left over parts lol


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

so there is no way to do it ? i mean i would like to maybe park with the car on not running with no lights on or even running with no lights its just annoying to have them on.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

This switch will work:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Beetle--2.0T/Search/SiteSearch/Headlight_Switch/ES1923493/

The older Headlight switches of the New Beetle's may look similar but have different pin outs and therefore will not work with the 2012+ Beetle's. This Euro Switch by ECS tuning will work without 
the need of a Vag Com. VCDS or Vag Com is only needed if you want to disable DRL's and even that
can be defeated by bending a pin. Personally, I like my LED DRL's and will not turn them off.
However it would be cool to run the LED's along with the Fog lights without the main HID Headlights.

PS: This is the Euro Switch for the Older style New Beetle's:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-New_Beetle--1.8T/Search/SiteSearch/Headlight_Switch/ES2587987/

They look identical but don't function the same.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

u can disable the DRL through VCDs to do that.
or u can bent a pin on the back of the light switch just like MKIV to disable the DRL.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

PooLeArMor said:


> u can disable the DRL through VCDs to do that.
> or u can bent a pin on the back of the light switch just like MKIV to disable the DRL.


Yes, I think I said that.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I have a 2012 2.5 Tiptronic without the Fender audio and standard red information screen. I tried bending the tab on the switch and had the main headlights turn off but the running lights remained.









I then tried VCDS to disable my running lights but on the 12 this method does NOT work, period! I finally removed fuse #6 in the main fuse box behind the drivers side tilt out storage container. This DOES work but apparently ONLY on 2012 models not on the 2013+ which has a different fuse box.

















I do not know what the solution is for the 2013+ but am curious to see what actually works and not just speculation.


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

i agree with you on the LED DRLs i would want them on as well. but i do not have the led's  looking at getting an LED bulb to swap out and would still like to toggle them all on or off. so someone said the ECS Tuning had a switch that would work on the 2013 beetle with out vag-com?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Hackintosh said:


> i agree with you on the LED DRLs i would want them on as well. but i do not have the led's  looking at getting an LED bulb to swap out and would still like to toggle them all on or off. so someone said the ECS Tuning had a switch that would work on the 2013 beetle with out vag-com?


The Switch will work as intended without the VAG com, however as intended means keeping the DRL's on. So if you want to turn them off you need to defeat them via either Vag Com or bending the proper pin on the switch or pulling the DRL fuse.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

why would you want either type of DRL off?

they are there to increase your visibility to other drivers which improves your safety? Is this some sort of vanity issue?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Chrisho said:


> why would you want either type of DRL off?
> 
> they are there to increase your visibility to other drivers which improves your safety? Is this some sort of vanity issue?


Everyone knows that DRL's are Safety Devices and they do make a huge difference in seeing the car that has them on. I believe some people just want the option to disable them just because it's something that isn't possible from the factory or because they think their car will look better without them or just to be different. Perhaps they like to drive around with their Fog lights on or their parking lights but don't want the DRL's on. Personally, I think DRL's look GREAT especially if they
are LED's like on Beetle's equipped with the HID/LED Headlights. Either way, I do believe DRL's do
avoid accidents and are a necessity in today's world. 
But tell that to all those people that don't even drive with their lights on in pouring rain or at Dusk.
That along with 90% of people never using a turn signal are my largest pet peeves.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I always defeat the DRL on our vehicles because we go to the Drive-in movies a LOT. You aren't allowed to drive around with your headlights on and I hate driving with the parking brake partially on just to defeat them. Interestingly the 2012 Beetle's DRL cannot be defeated by pulling the parking brake which meant that I couldn't take it to the Drive-in until I figured out a way to do this.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

eunos94 said:


> I always defeat the DRL on our vehicles because we go to the Drive-in movies a LOT. You aren't allowed to drive around with your headlights on and I hate driving with the parking brake partially on just to defeat them. Interestingly the 2012 Beetle's DRL cannot be defeated by pulling the parking brake which meant that I couldn't take it to the Drive-in until I figured out a way to do this.


Wow, you still have Drive Ins? Amazing. Still no reason to defeat a Safety function for a few seconds of inconveniencing a few others.


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

i understand about the safety issue but i would rather drive with my fogs on rather than the DRLs there for i would like to controll all lights on the car when needed


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Hackintosh said:


> i understand about the safety issue but i would rather drive with my fogs on rather than the DRLs there for i would like to controll all lights on the car when needed


LOL  Which means that most of the time the lights will be off. I have lost count of how many people drive without any lights at dusk or even when it's almost dark. Some just forget and some
think "I see just fine, I don't need to turn the lights on just yet." The issue is not about being able 
to see but to be seen. DRL's help tremendously and they work for one simple reason. A Human, 
doesn't have to remember to turn them on.


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

dusk or almost dark is the best time to run fogs or park lights but your right about people not turning them on at night or in the rain. i guess thats how the dumb are weeded out


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Hackintosh said:


> dusk or almost dark is the best time to run fogs or park lights but your right about people not turning them on at night or in the rain. i guess thats how the dumb are weeded out


I wouldn't even go that far. I am sure most people have Good Intentions but just simply forget or do it for a little while and then just become lax and lazy. Just look at how many people don't use turn signals. Remember: "The road to hell is paved with good intentions".


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

using a euro switch from ecs. with the switch in normal off position with no mods to pins or vag, drl's do not come on. They do come on when you turn it to the parking light position


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

IndyTTom said:


> Wow, you still have Drive Ins? Amazing. Still no reason to defeat a Safety function for a few seconds of inconveniencing a few others.


but they kick you out if you run your lights... 

For the record if you can't see my bright yellow bug you're likely not going to notice my head lights either.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

eunos94 said:


> but they kick you out if you run your lights...
> 
> For the record if you can't see my bright yellow bug you're likely not going to notice my head lights either.


Once you are parked why would you run your lights? 

Even a bright yellow bug doesn't glow in the dark, if it did you would be banned out of that drive in


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

thats the thing. lets say hes at the drive in you dont want to run your lights because you will get kicked out, but you want to run the AC or better yet charge your phone. bothe are things that cant be done with out turning on the DRLs. 

sent from my Xbox360


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

IndyTTom said:


> Once you are parked why would you run your lights?


Sometimes it's hot or humid or starts to rain and you want to start the car for a few minutes to clear the glass. Drive-in etiquette says you don't drive around with your lights on even when finding your spot. 



IndyTTom said:


> Even a bright yellow bug doesn't glow in the dark, if it did you would be banned out of that drive in


Good point because disabling DRL's means I'm a complete idiot and drive around in the rain/snow and at night with my lights off. :screwy:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

eunos94 said:


> Sometimes it's hot or humid or starts to rain and you want to start the car for a few minutes to clear the glass. Drive-in etiquette says you don't drive around with your lights on even when finding your spot.
> 
> Good point because disabling DRL's means I'm a complete idiot and drive around in the rain/snow and at night with my lights off. :screwy:


You would be surprised on how many people are driving around with their lights off in the rain or snow or at night. Idiots or not, it does happen way too often regardless if the car is equipped with
DRL's or not. People these days are lazy and lax about their surroundings. Yes, some are complete
idiots but others are just lazy or forgetful. Regardless of what you and I think about DRL's they are part of nearly 99% of all new cars sold today and are there for a reason. Disabling them is your choice but please don't just do it because you try and inconvenience a few people at an antiquated drive in.
I am sure the Drive in Owner or Operator is well aware that most cars that visit aren't built in the 50's and so come equipped with DRL's and there is no way that they would expect anyone that visits the Drive in disable their DRL's that would just be ridiculous. If you can't live without AC don't go to a Drive in.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Holy wow someone has issues with DRL. Every vehicle with DRL can disable their lights simply by pulling the e-brake up one click except of course the 2012 Beetle and vehicles with electronic parking brakes. As for antiquated drive-in. Digital projectors, FM transmitters, terrific car stereos and terrific food have taken the antiquated out of the experience.

I'm sorry that my idea of a good time and respect for my fellow theater goer have put the entire population at peril. I had no idea I was such a badass. I hope you can forgive me :vampire:


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

Come on guys can we get back on topic. We know there are people out there that want to do this, and to each his own. No point in telling someone what they can and can't have on their car no matter what statistics say about it, things happen with lights off and with lights on. Every situation is different. 

So back to the switch by ECS tuning... Do they sell it to where you need to change something within the vag-com? Or will the switch they sell give the user the options tey ate looking for out of te box ? 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Hackintosh said:


> Come on guys can we get back on topic. We know there are people out there that want to do this, and to each his own. No point in telling someone what they can and can't have on their car no matter what statistics say about it, things happen with lights off and with lights on. Every situation is different.
> 
> So back to the switch by ECS tuning... Do they sell it to where you need to change something within the vag-com? Or will the switch they sell give the user the options tey ate looking for out of te box ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


You don't need to do anything with VAG Com to use the ECS Euro Switch. It will work just fine as intended out of the box. It will not defeat your DRL's without you bending the proper pin if that's what you mean. Again, the switch will work as intended. No Vag Com required.


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks man. No hard feelings. Just wanted the facts, you know someone down the road will be asking this same stuff. Hope to see you around the forum.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

your wrong I am using one without bending the pin the drl do not come on without turning the switch


IndyTTom said:


> You don't need to do anything with VAG Com to use the ECS Euro Switch. It will work just fine as intended out of the box. It will not defeat your DRL's without you bending the proper pin if that's what you mean. Again, the switch will work as intended. No Vag Com required.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

jokerny77 said:


> your wrong I am using one without bending the pin the drl do not come on without turning the switch


Clarify! Do you mean the DRL's don't come on when turn the switch to the Parking Light position? 
Or do you mean the DRL's aren't on when the switch is in the off position? If so you are the only one to report this since the switch alone does not defeat the DRL's function. Are you sure you didn't pull a fuse?


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

video or its not true !

ok so i talked to Rob, a guy from ECS Tuning and he said he's not 100% sure that they would work but here are the switches he said would be best to look in to 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Cart/?add1...=email&utm_content=link2cart&salesrep=rwiesen


----------



## widecamels (May 26, 2011)

I have a euro switch in mine the DRL's still come on but when you turn lights to any position they dim to look like running/parking lights so I changed the 7443 drl bulbs to 7443na and they look like they were meant to be there not too bright but still visible during day


----------



## widecamels (May 26, 2011)

I have a euro switch in mine the DRL's still come on but when you turn lights to any position they dim to look like running/parking lights so I changed the 7443 drl bulbs to 7443na and they look like they were meant to be there not too bright but still visible during day


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Here are the ones that come up if you put in the 2.0T Beetle:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Beetle--2.0T/Search/SiteSearch/Headlight_Switch/


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

ordered from ecs, did not pull a fuse, drls come on only when the switch is turned on as with the stock switch they came on with my car and switch off


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

jokerny77 said:


> ordered from ecs, did not pull a fuse, drls come on only when the switch is turned on as with the stock switch they came on with my car and switch off


Very Strange. That's the first I heard of this. You must have a Special switch because everyone else the Euro Switch works just like Stock and the DRL's come on with the Switch off unless you 
defeat them somehow.


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

Could you make a video for us.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> ordered from ecs, did not pull a fuse, drls come on only when the switch is turned on as with the stock switch they came on with my car and switch off


This is how mine was too


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> This is how mine was too


So the Euro Switch disables the DRL's without any other modification? Do you know which switch you ordered?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> So the Euro Switch disables the DRL's without any other modification? Do you know which switch you ordered?


I ordered the one listed on ecs under our beetles


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

so for tdi, could I use this to run front rear signals without having to have head lights on?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> I ordered the one listed on ecs under our beetles


 You have to be more specific since there are 5 different Euro Switches listed on the ECS Tuning website under our Beetle's. 2012 2.0Tsi 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Beetle--2.0T/Search/SiteSearch/Headlight_Switch/


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

IndyTTom said:


> You have to be more specific since there are 5 different Euro Switches listed on the ECS Tuning website under our Beetle's. 2012 2.0Tsi
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Beetle--2.0T/Search/SiteSearch/Headlight_Switch/


 I'm sure he ordered the "brushed aluminum" switch as that is what is in our cars.


----------

